# Disque Dur réseau



## Pennes (5 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, 

j'ai déja fait des recherches, mais comme les principaux sujets datent d'1 an et plus, je me permet d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet.

Mes parents souhaitent faire l'acquisition d'un Disque Dur réseaux, dont la seul utilité serait
le partage et stockage de données. La capacité doit être entre 250 et 320 Go, le prix ne peut dépasser 300&#8364;.

D'après mes Recherches, j'en ai trouvé 3 :

Western Digital My Book World Edition 500 Go

Moins chère que la moyenne, de bons tests mais, certaines fonctionnalité pas nécessaire pour notre usage et un petit doute sur la sécurité de ces fonctionalités. Certains utilisateurs disent qu'ils ont eu bcp de mal à le configurer, voire n'y sont jamais arrivés !!

Iomega StorCenter Network Hard Drive Gigabit Ethernet 320GB

A l'aire simple d'utilisation, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de tests ou de commentaires sur internet...

Synology SohoNAS 250 Go DS-106J

je connaissais pas du tout, mais j'ai lu un bon test sur internet... plus cher que les autres...




Voila, lequel me conseillez-vous? Avez-vous quelque feedback ?

Le Iomega m'interesse le plus, mais je connais pas ce que ca vaut comme disque dur...

Avez-vous d'autres modèles à me proposez?

Merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2007)

je ne conseillerais pas iomega. Depuis le lecteur zip il y a 10 ans, ils n'ont rien fait de correct. Enfin, c'est mon avis et il n'engage que moi.

le dernier est plus cher, car il offre apparemment pas mal de possibilit&#233; logicielles : bittorrent, partage d'imprimante, possibilit&#233; de brancher un disque dur suppl&#233;mentaire... qui ne sont pas forc&#233;ment utiles pour ton usage.

d'autres r&#233;f&#233;rences, au hasard, si &#231;a peut te rendre service :
http://shopping.monsieurprix.com/ctl/do/drilldown~116501/Externe,Ethernet-~sb-Price


----------



## Pennes (5 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup maousse, je me passerai donc du Iomega.

j'ai vu quelques disque intéressants via ton lien, mais c'est avec le Synology que j'ai le meilleur feeling,

Quelque feedback concernant ce produit?

Et concernant macway, la livraison et les frais de port sont-ils corrects pour un envoi en Belgique?


----------



## Marvin_R (7 Juin 2007)

Salut

Je viens d'acheter le My Book World Edition 500Go, alors voilà mon avis si ça peut t'aider :

Pour commencer, il est classe, tout blanc, il va à merveille avec mon MacBook. 
(Lui et le My Book Pro argenté s'accordent très bien aux macs en fait.)

Il vibre un peu, donc j'ai du le mettre sur un tapis de souris, et depuis il est inaudible. Un reproche : il ne semble pas se mettre en veille. Je ne sais pas si ça vient de mon routeur ? Il faudra que je regarde ça de plus près.
Pour les fonctionnalités, il a un port USB sur lequel on peut brancher un disque dur externe supplémentaire (pas d'imprimante malheureusement). Il permet de créer des utilisateurs et des dossiers partagés. Pratique pour partager des fichiers avec des personnes distantes.

Il est livré avec un logiciel PC uniquement. Mais pas de soucis, on peut s'en sortir avec un mac. 2 solutions :
- trouver un PC relié à internet, installer le logiciel, et se créer un compte. Le disque dur ayant accès à internet de son côté, il va se mettre à jour. Ensuite, on peut jeter le PC. 
Il suffit ensuite, à partir de son mac, de se connecter au DD (qui apparaît comme un serveur distant) en indiquant le mot de passe du compte. Et voilà.
On peut ensuite se connecter sur l'interface web du DD, il suffit de connaître son IP sur son réseau, et via son navigateur (WD recommande Firefox), on peut régler certains paramètres (comme par exemple les utilisateurs). Là encore on utilise le login/mot de passe créé sur internet.

- autre solution, on se connecte directement sur l'interface web du DD, on rentre le login et mot de passe par défaut (chercher sur http://support.wdc.com/fr/). On peut ensuite les changer (c'est très conseillé) très simplement.

Bref, à part les petites manip du démarrage, il est ensuite très simple à utiliser. Le débit en écriture est de 5Mo/s environ.


----------



## ncocacola (7 Juin 2007)

Par contre pour profiter pleinement de ces disques un routeur 10/100/1000 serait le bienvenu, pour ne pas plafonner à 5mo/s


----------



## Pennes (7 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup Marvin_R, c'est des infos très intéressantes à savoir !  
Et merci aussi, ncocacola, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas penser à vérifier si mon routeur faisait du gigabit...


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

Je ne conseillerai pas le MyBook, car j'ai eu pas mal de soucis avec cette marque sur ce produit (le 1To)
Iomega, pourquoi pas, j'en ai un (pas exactement ce modele). De toute facon, les disques internes ne sont pas Iomega, mais Hitachi ou WD.
Pour le dernier, je ne connais pas


----------



## Marvin_R (8 Juin 2007)

Avec plaisir Pennes. 

Pas de problème pour l'instant avec mon My Book, on verra à l'usage... En tout cas, avec la gamme que WD propose, et le succès qu'elle semble avoir, je pense que les problèmes ne se posent pas avec tous les modèles.


----------



## Pennes (9 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup tout le monde  

Cependant j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle (surtout pour moi... )

Mon routeur ne fait que 10/100 et comme au départ le disque externe est mon père (que j'ai amené a la solution du disque réseau pour en profiter avec mon mac ) et qu'il perd l'avantage du gigabit, il à plutot intéret à prendre un disque externe rien que pour lui...
Et moi qui vais devoir en racheter un pour mon mac dés que je toucherai mon salaire d'étudiant...

Par contre Tucpasquic, tu peux prèciser les problèmes que tu as  avec le My Book ? est-ce du à l'utilisation en réseau ? Car j'ai repéré le modèle en firewire 400/800 qui semble intéressant...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2007)

Les problemes que j'avais (je l'ai plus )
Le FireWire 800 lache subitement, et le disque ne monte plus, macos propose de le reformater. Si tu le montes en 400 ou USB2, c'est ok.
Voila, apres, ca marche pas sur ta machine, tu le met sur une autre, et puis tu le remet sur la tienne, ca passe... jusqu'au prochain coup 
Voila


----------



## Marvin_R (10 Juin 2007)

Pennes, si ton père a un Mac, c'est bon, car s'il te permet de te connecter sur son ordi, tu pourras monter son DD externe comme s'il était branché directement sur ton ordi.

Et même sous windows, il peut peut-être le partager sur le réseau ?

Dans ce cas, tu seras bridé par ton routeur, mais ton père pourra y accéder à pleine vitesse (USB2 ou FW).


----------



## Pennes (10 Juin 2007)

Bonne idée ! En plus je savais que c'était possible, mais j'y avais pas penser !

Mon père est revenu avec un dd externe hier en usb 2 (rack + dd maxtor 120 Go),

j'essayerai de le partager tantôt. Gràce au Forum Macgé, je connais déja les principaux sites de tutos.


En tout cas, Merci tout le monde ! Good job !


----------



## selassiah (14 Juin 2007)

bonjour, voila j'ai un disk dur (iomega 250 usb2 et koikon en dise : très bien très rapide très silencieux il se met en veille et super design ultra fin en alu brossé), bref je l'ai branché sur ma 9box nb4 et j'ai accès au info via le menu finder sur l'IP de la 9 mais gros probleme je vois ce qu'il y a dedans mais je ne peux rien ouvrir ni meme transferer ,qui peut m'aider svp!!

OSX  10.4.9 sur G5


----------



## Galphanet (17 Juin 2007)

Hello,

J'ai un iomega StorCenter 500 Go, franchement j'ai eu que des problèmes avec.
D'abord les disques sont en PATA et pas SATA...
Ensuite, le soft intégré bug complètement (on doit le débrancher du réseau pour le faire démarrer...)

Si vous cherchez un VRAI disque réseau, à mon avis le  Infrant NV+ est le meilleur....
J'ai finalement changé pour un Infrant 1100, on voit toute la différence !


----------



## dark.tonin (4 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter le my book world edition 500 Go éthernet et j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de le faire tourner en le branchant directement sur la prise ethernet de l'ordinateur 

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses

Amicalement


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (6 Juillet 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> Par contre pour profiter pleinement de ces disques un routeur 10/100/1000 serait le bienvenu, pour ne pas plafonner à 5mo/s




Hum, il me semble que cette limitation doit venir du disque réseaux car, selon moi, un réseau 100BT a un débit d'en gros 10 Mo/s. (En tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai quand je transfert des fichiers entre deux postes sur un réseau 100BT )

Je suppose par ailleurs que ton réseau est en 100BT, les routeurs en 10BT doivent se faire rare de nos jours... :rateau::rateau:

Ma conclusion : c'est le disque réseaux qui n'est pas très performant et une interface 1000BT du routeur n'y changerai rien. 

Bien sûr, pour profiter d'un 1000BT, il faut y mettre le prix : les disques réseau à cette interface ne sont pas donnés et les performances ne sont pas nécessairement fulgurantes. (Sources diverses au hasard du net...  )



Correction :
Oups, je viens de voir que le MyWorld est 1000BT !!! Mais ce que je viens de dire est quand même valable...  :rateau::rateau:


----------



## lekamich (27 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
je travaille avec bcp de donn&#233;es sons habituellement stock&#233;es sur un Thecus N5200. 300 Go environ. Pour partir en vacances, je ne me voyais pas emmener la grosse bestiole et je me suis donc achet&#233; un MyBook World Edition de 500 Go.
- Le produit n'est pour le moment pas configurable via l'interface que pour XP (out Vista et mac OS), donc il faut un serveur DHCP sur son r&#233;seau pour la premi&#232;re config.
- une fois la chose configur&#233;e et branch&#233;e directement sur le RJ 45 de mon laptop en 1000 BaseT. Les d&#233;bits sont tout simplement catastrophiques, 2 Mo/s en &#233;criture, et &#224; peine plus de 7Mo/s en lecture. Transf&#233;rer dessus mes 300 Go de donn&#233;e a pris 24H ... Comparaison avec un simple disque usb ou Firewire, qui atteignent 25-30 Mo/s, c pas terrible.
J'esp&#232;re que WD va mettre &#224; jour le firmware, parceque je pense que le probl&#232;me vient du NAS et pas du disque qui est un 7200 trs mn dans la plus pure tradition ... Evidement, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233;, la liaison est directe entre les 2 par le cable fourni et donc pas de routeur ou switch qui pourrait en &#234;tre la cause. Le tout fonctionnant bien en 1000 BaseT. D'ailleur &#231;a s'entends, au moment du transfert, le disque est sollicit&#233; tous les 1000 ans, il dort ...
Donc un conseil passez votre chemin ...
A+


----------



## gile (11 Septembre 2007)

Un revendeur m'a déconseillé d'acheter un disque réseau si c'est pour mettre sur un réseau Mac. 
Il parlait des disques réseaux type Iomega, LaCie... qui comportent une base Unix. D'après lui les sauvegardes/copies de fichiers dont les noms comportent plus de 8 caractères (ou des caractères "bizarres") plantent. Est-ce que vous pouvez me confirmer ça ?
merci d'avance


----------



## lekamich (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
en fait, sur la base Unix votre interlocuteur a raison, les origine de MacOSX appartiennent bien à ce monde là de mémoire, le noyau est d'origine BSD (mais à vérifier). Une fois qu'on a dit ça, ça ne veut en soit rien dire ... Sur les disques réseau, le fait d'être sur un système unix (de - de 10 ans) n'empêche plus et depuis longtemps d'utiliser les noms de fichiers longs. En revanche, il est vrai que certains caractères ne sont pas pris en charge. Ce qui dans un système d'échange Mac-PC peut poser parfois des petits soucis. Mais à titre d'exemple, je transfert régulièrement des fichiers d'un monde à l'autre et ça a dû m'arriver une fois que le fichier ne passe pas pour ces raisons là. Alors, moi je dis que ça va aussi vite de changer le nom du fichier étant donné la fréquence de l'évènement. Bon courage.


----------



## gile (11 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse. Si c'est juste une histoire de caractères accentués, y'a pas de problème. C'est autre chose si les noms des fichiers doivent faire 8 caractères maximum...


----------



## Ellipse (4 Octobre 2007)

Je confirme le MyBook World Edition est à proscire, administration très limitée et problème de droits.


----------

